# Helen Smith Golden Retriever Statistics Books



## Hilltopp (Mar 9, 2015)

Anyone interested in about 10 years of these books? Looking to rehome them...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

lol... I already have my own collection..Had to keep track..


----------

